# Need HELP finding a clipart package ready-use



## treysmom9 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello everyone. I'm new to this board and have become addicted. LOL. I am starting a screenprinting business in my home. I am having trouble finding a simple clipart collection. I want something that has a catalog for my customers to look through and pick there designs. I will need a large collection. I will be useing a Corel Draw program. I'm new to this so please humor me. Any and all suggestions would be GREATLY Appreciated. Thanks again.
Heather


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forums!

May I ask, what kind of items are you needing to be a part of the clipart you seek? (For example, people, animals, nature, music, clothing, shapes, etc.)

Googling "free clipart" will bring about a host of it. 

I noticed you said that you're planning to use CorelDRAW. If you purchase the current CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X3 or the CorelDRAWings X3 product, they both include 10,000 free clipart. You can definitely use that for your customers to search through. 

Hope this helps...


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Try digital art solutions....ask about their "Library" collection...I think they have the cleanest art around...The library is an older collection but has tons of the images your looking for. Tools for screen printing, embroidery, sign making, and engraving businesses


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

do a froums search for clipart. There are tons of urls in the many threads already posted.
Also check out the industry links page on U.S. Screen Print and Inkjet Technology. Scott hasd a section for industry related clipart sites.


----------



## Ellas_Embroidery (Oct 25, 2006)

Your local computer store sells clipart collections. You can also check out ebay, Try here: 

eBay – vinyl sign business, auto vinyl graphic and pinstriping graphic items on eBay.com. Find IT on eBay. 

I've purchased a couple clipart CD's from there.

Jim


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Screenanator said:


> Try digital art solutions....ask about their "Library" collection...I think they have the cleanest art around...The library is an older collection but has tons of the images your looking for. Tools for screen printing, embroidery, sign making, and engraving businesses


I agree that the Digital Art Solutions linked to here sounds like exactly what you need.

It has a plugin for coreldraw that will allow you to easily change mascots and logos and include your customer's name/team name.

I think they even sell a book that your customers can browse through.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> I think they even sell a book that your customers can browse through


 I believe the clipart book comes with teh software. They also have a new clipart and font collection.
Great people over there. I know the creator of Smart Designs, What a great guy.


----------



## treysmom9 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you guys so much. All this information is very helpful. I will be making a decision based on the info you gave me. I love this board.


----------



## Sophie2006 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi Ms. Blue,
I was interested in your post........but when I Google "free clipart" there's usually terms and conditions attached. I'd like to download some wonderful graphics (animals), transfer them to T's then sell them and donate a percentage to the RSPCA (Australia). But the terms and conditions clauses leave me goggle-eyed!!! I don't know what laws I'd be breaking if I did this.
So - do I just print the ones I like out and worry about the consequences later, or ask permission, or go specifically for the "royalty free" clipart?
Please help.
Regards, Sophie


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Sophie,

Yes, do try searching for "royalty free" clipart. You might have to pay for it, though.

Another option is just to go to your local office supply store and pick up one of those mega clipart CDs.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a year of clipart.com that i purchased.. It is well worth the investment if you use alot of clip art.. (i have a sign shop so we are always needing sumthing). The have differant subscriptions.. like monthly etc.. You can see them all before buying a subscription at all..
but they for the most part have more than any collection on disk ive ever seen and much easier to find the one you want..
ps.. they also have alot of vinyl ready art and line art


----------



## Sophie2006 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for those tips, Jasonda and Susan.
I will certainly look into both options.
Have you got the name of a good subscription service?
Cheers, Sophie


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Sophie.. take a look at Clipart - Download Royalty-Free Clipart, Images, Fonts, Web Art and Graphics, and see if it would be clip art there you could use. If you think there is enuff worth the money.. instead of buying a year there. (that cost 169.00) you can purchase this program
IMSI ClipArt&More™ 3 Million for $39.99 
and included with it there is one year of clipart.com
for that you get unlimited access and downloads for a full year.. its well worth it if you use alot of clipart. and i got my first subscription that way.. it does work


----------



## Laurlin (Mar 7, 2007)

Corel does have a lot of clip art with the program ~ Microsoft Office does also ~ however they don't have the convenient catolog print out. You can go on microsoftoffice.com/clipart and download clipart pretty quick & easy if you know what you're looking for.


----------



## Laurlin (Mar 7, 2007)

I just saw susan's post ~ I love clipart.com ~ but keep hestitating to spend the $ on something that expires when I don't really use a ton of it ~ but I'm gonna try the clipart&more 3 million idea! thanx Susan!


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Your welcome.. Ya.. 39.99 is a great deal compared to the regular rate..


----------



## Sophie2006 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thankyou Susan and Laura,
Before I saw your posts, I ordered a CD with 15,000 cliparts from Ebay, but I like the look of the 3 million one!
Now, by 'royalty free'.....does this actually mean you can use the clipart (and modify it to your own liking) then press it onto T's and sell it?
As I said before, I'm a newby, but taking much interest and delight in the craft but don't want to step on anyone's toes.
I asked a lady yesterday if I could download some of her wonderful cat designs, print them and donate a portion of them to Animal Welfare. Her flat reply was NO. I then delved deeper into her site and saw that those images were actually from old postcards, so I asked her if she had paid royalties to the original painter/artist/producer of those postcards. No reply. So where does it all begin and end?
Cheers, Sophie


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Sophie2006 said:


> Now, by 'royalty free'.....does this actually mean you can use the clipart (and modify it to your own liking) then press it onto T's and sell it?


Usually, although you should check the license first before using it for anything commercial. I know some stock photo sites limit the use of photos on sites like Cafepress.



Sophie2006 said:


> I asked a lady yesterday if I could download some of her wonderful cat designs, print them and donate a portion of them to Animal Welfare. Her flat reply was NO. I then delved deeper into her site and saw that those images were actually from old postcards, so I asked her if she had paid royalties to the original painter/artist/producer of those postcards. No reply. So where does it all begin and end?


If they were truly _old_ postcards, they might not be protected by copyright. But it's also very possible that she is using them without permission and just hasn't been caught yet.


----------



## Laurlin (Mar 7, 2007)

I could be wrong - but I think if you bought it (ie the corel program or some other clip art cd and the like) you can use it (again there may be some limitations like Jasonda mentioned - check the purchase agreement) But I know you can't use clip art in a design & then copy right it. You might be able to copy right everything else about the design -but not the royalty free clip art
and as I sit here contemplating what else I'm going to say I see on the left hand side of my screen under resources - info on copyright & trademark! 
Gotta love this forum!!!!!


----------



## newgirlNYC (May 14, 2009)

mystysue said:


> you can purchase this program
> IMSI ClipArt&More™ 3 Million for $39.99


The above linked did not worked for me, but it looks like they have newer version available: ClipArt&More 3.5 Million for $49.95.


----------



## Apostolica (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, I recommend the clipart packs from t-shirtclipart.com they are monochrome art and they are very good. All the best.


----------



## shirtshack223 (Nov 15, 2007)

I use Art Explosion that I picked up at staples. Not sure but i think it has like 750,000 images, alot of basic stuff but it was pretty cheap and comes with a catalog also.


----------



## dmknight (Jun 11, 2009)

If you want vector art (non flat algorithmic art) then go with

Art Explosion Art Explosion 800,000
It has a vast assortment of Borders, characters, etc . . .
Something you'll never get tired of.
Best with Illustrator or any program that can load .eps files

If you are okay with jpegs, which I never recommend on t-shirt designs because of the existence of pixels, butit is a descent collection:

Click Art Broderbund Computer Software | Welcome
Best with Illustrator or any program that can load .eps files

Either way, there is no monthly subscription. You will own all of it unconditionally forever. Well, at least until Windows makes another OS, heh.

You can see some of these illustrations incorporated here:

www.oxfordtshirtco.com 

Although it's mostly Click Art. If you want to find vector art, be sure to call it vector art because clip art it not the same thing.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

istockphoto.com


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

www.actionartclub.com is a great membership site. You get 40 downloads a month for like $30. This is all art that's ready to go for screenprinters. They also sell their art in catalogs on www.actionillustrated.com. Oh, and they have a neat text editor for Coreldraw for their templates.


----------

